# So what is your good name?



## Frequency (Aug 3, 2012)

Dear friends,

I don't know the names of most of the members here and so had to address or thank people calling them by their forum names....
One of my friend pointed out this me yesterday... then i thought of this thread..

Why can't we reveal our original names in one spot, so that there is a better intimacy among the members...

So kindly provide your names, of course if you like to do so...

You may please also mention by which way you want you to be addressed 

Regards


----------



## Frequency (Aug 3, 2012)

_*Frequency = Nandakumar
*(you can call me by either )_


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi I'm Bill and I'm a photographing junkie!


----------



## SCraig (Aug 3, 2012)

My name is in my signature line.  Either one is fine by me, but I think Scott is more casual and preferred.


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi, I'm Charlie, and I am a gearaholic, and a bug addict!


----------



## pgriz (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Nandakumar,  you can call me Paul.  Or Pablo.  Or Paolo.  or Pavel.  But Paul works best.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm Bitter.
 No seriously, it's been my nick for so long on and offline, if you see me on the street and yell "hey, Bitter!" I would answer.

You *could* call me David, but I probably wouldn't respond.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm Sharon...and I like to shoot things. 
And Charlie turned *me* into a bug addict, too. 

Whatever you call me, I can almost guarantee I've been called worse. 

Sm4him, or Sharon, or just SM. Like Bitter, I've been SM for a very long time.  Only my sister and my daddy call(ed) my Shari. (He also always called me "Little Bit" cause I was the youngest of 5, and quite the runt. But I'm 6 feet tall now, so it doesn't apply. Still wish I could hear my daddy call me that again, though.)

That was more than you wanted to know. 

Bitter--it's funny, there are some on here, like Charlie, that I really prefer to call by their "real" name.  But you will always be "Bitter" (even tho' you're not!! hehe) and Ken will always be Sparky.

And, I think, Frequency will always be Frequency...because my little pea-sized brain will probably never remember how to spell Nandakumar.


----------



## jaomul (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi I am Jason, I have been known to be called unprintable names by those who know and dislike me


----------



## sm4him (Aug 3, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Hi I'm Bill and I'm a photographing junkie!



Ha, I always thought "Trever" was your first name!


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Aug 3, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


>



:scratch: Your name is an arrow symbol???

:lmao: JuST Kidding!


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello my name is Charlie and I'm a beachwoodaholic


----------



## RichardsTPF (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi, I am Richard.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Aug 3, 2012)

Tuffythepug is the name I use on several forums but my real name is Lynn.      Most of the time people just call me "Tuffy" on the forum circuit.   Makes no difference to me either way.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 3, 2012)

My friends call me Brer, but that's not my name.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 3, 2012)

My friends call me a lot of things


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 3, 2012)

*J*_a_E*M**i*e_*!
*_


But you probably already knew that. :sillysmi:


----------



## Compaq (Aug 3, 2012)

My name is Anders, and I like to shave with traditional gear!

I've been called "brown haired elephant", "Braken" (due to my last name), "Brakjebusken" (also due to my last name). Some call me "Annøsj" (you English folk you probably pronounce it "Annush", the "u" as in "sure"), but that's due to their dialect.

Bottom line, you can call me Anders


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Aug 3, 2012)

My name's Majeed!


----------



## Fred Berg (Aug 3, 2012)

My name's Pete and I like film.


----------



## JAC526 (Aug 3, 2012)

My names Joe Chick.


----------



## MTVision (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm Megan!


----------



## sleist (Aug 3, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


>



This is pronounced "the photographer formerly known as Lew".


Please send all hate mail to Steve.  I'll give it the attention it deserves.

My friends call me *******.
I pronounce that "ahh" "soul".

Have a super day.


----------



## ginoo (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey I'm Gino Troian.


----------



## mishele (Aug 3, 2012)

Hmmmm....welll lets see....my name is MICHELE. :hugs: I bet that was hard to guess. I do get called Mish from as far back as High School.


----------



## rokvi (Aug 3, 2012)

Daniel. Most call me Dan, some call me Danny, a few call me Dan the man. Two call me Dad. One calls me Babe.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 3, 2012)

You can cal me Martin, but it's actually Martín.


----------



## Kazooie (Aug 3, 2012)

Please, call me Alabaster McNeighn, I'm the high and holy Macdaddy of Alaska.


----------



## cguron (Aug 3, 2012)

I am Charanjeet Guron. it is pronounced as written.  in my neighborhood I am known as CJ.


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 3, 2012)

cguron said:
			
		

> I am Charanjeet Guron. it is pronounced as written.  in my neighborhood I am known as CJ.



You get the cool-name-of-the-month award buddy


----------



## cguron (Aug 3, 2012)

^ Thank you.


----------



## laynea24 (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm Laynea. Pronounced Lay-Knee.


----------



## ottor (Aug 3, 2012)

My name is Rick.... You can call me Bob. ... (I'm retired, so I don't answer to anything anyway...) :mrgreen:

r


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm sure everyone knows my name and my last one! But you can call me an informal 'Josh' and if you want my really informal nickname, you can call me Simmy!


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 3, 2012)

This is a cool thread. It's really nice to have names and not just odd and cryptic usernames.


----------



## Frequency (Aug 4, 2012)

Can we request it be made sticky? :scratch:


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 4, 2012)

I think that we should have another section on TPF, and it has all the members names!


----------



## jkzo (Aug 4, 2012)

nandakumarji ..... my name is jayakumar and my mother calls me chitti


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 4, 2012)

Dave.


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm kciR. Sorry, I was looking in the mirror. make that Rick. I'm sure everyone is shocked :meh:


----------



## MonicaBH (Aug 4, 2012)

I think it's pretty evident, but if you can't figure it out, I go by Mo.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't you all know already? 
I've been telling you all the while over
<- there 

And this should be in the Off Topics... shouldn't it?


----------



## robertscott (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey Everyone! I'm Robert or Rob or Bob or Robbie..

And my wife calls me her Ro-Bear after the French pronunciation of my name...LOL


----------



## kundalini (Aug 4, 2012)

You know, I got to thinking about this a bit more and in fact, more folks call me Dude than anything else.  And that has been happening well before Mr. Lebowski became a household name.


*I am not Mr. Lebowski. You&#39;re Mr. Lebowski - YouTube*


----------



## usayit (Aug 4, 2012)

Urban Dictionary: randy


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 4, 2012)

usayit said:


> Urban Dictionary: randy



Reported.


----------



## nmoody (Aug 4, 2012)

First name is Neal. Some call me by my first name, some by my last. I respond to either. My username should clear up any confusion.


----------



## usayit (Aug 4, 2012)

@Tyler   Kill joy and prudish...  ^^

Is this better?

Randy | Define Randy at Dictionary.com

Seriously its my name....  If you scrolled down on the Urban site, it actually describes me a bit better; Someone who is kind and fun.  A description much better than the dictionary... which classifies me as a rude, reckless and lustful which is FAR from my real personality.

Its not my fault that the rest of the world doesn't recognize it as a proper name.   Half the time I say I my name is "Randy" people start saying "Are you rrrraaaannnnnndddyyy????"   F'n hate that. its getting old.


I guess you'd also have to report people with the name "Dick".... too...


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 4, 2012)

usayit said:
			
		

> @Tyler   Kill joy and prudish...  ^^
> 
> Is this better?
> 
> ...



I didn't really report it dude.


----------



## usayit (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok... so...

your pretending to be that annoying little kid that rats out another with that annoying whine "ooooOOOOoooo look what he did"?

Have fun with that....


----------



## jaxx419 (Aug 4, 2012)

Jaclyn but I go by Jackie... I only sign stuff Jaclyn and when I was in "trouble" my dad would yell "Jaclyn Nicole!!"


----------



## EDL (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi, I go by my middle name, Dane.


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 4, 2012)

usayit said:
			
		

> Ok... so...
> 
> your pretending to be that annoying little kid that rats out another with that annoying whine "ooooOOOOoooo look what he did"?
> 
> Have fun with that....



All I did was joke around with you. I figured you'd see right past the obvious steaming BS my post was wafting of, but I guess since I didn't use comic sans, the joke was lost. 

Have fun being such a tightwad. Laugh once in a while. Your post hasn't been "moderated" after all. 

Should have expected no less from a Leica shooter. 

(Bet you won't take that as a joke either, Randy)


----------



## usayit (Aug 4, 2012)

Lol..  Now that's a joke I got.. Calling me a tightwad after being insulting.     Or was that suppose to be serious?


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 4, 2012)

usayit said:
			
		

> Lol..  Now that's a joke I got.. Calling me a tightwad after being insulting.     Or was that suppose to be serious?



If you are acknowledging the fact that you were the first one to initiate the insulting, then yes? I'm neither a killjoy or prudish, I was simply just yanking your chain. I'm sorry you took such great offense and treated it as a very serious matter. I usually only report spam or cross posts.


----------



## echoyjeff222 (Aug 4, 2012)

Jeff/Jeffrey. 

echoyjeff = echo, my dog's name, and me!


----------



## rlemert (Aug 5, 2012)

For anyone who cares, I'm Rich (one of several, I see). As for pronounciation - it's LEMM-urt, accent on the first syllable.

I use the same handle on other forums. On one, there was a small debate as to my gender. I know what I am, though, so it didn't bother me.


----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 5, 2012)

Neat thread!

My real-life name is Serena. I'm named after a witch in a TV show....


----------



## MTVision (Aug 5, 2012)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Neat thread!
> 
> My real-life name is Serena. I'm named after a witch in a TV show....



Love that name. 

Is the TV show Bewitched???


----------



## usayit (Aug 5, 2012)

I love that show....   I thought it was Samantha?


----------



## MTVision (Aug 5, 2012)

usayit said:
			
		

> I love that show....   I thought it was Samantha?



It is Samantha but her cousin/sister/something was named Serena - I think.


----------



## BlackSheep (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep! It was indeed Bewitched. Serena was Samantha's cousin. Both characters were played by the same actress though.


----------



## usayit (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh YES!   I forgot about the twin-ish cousin.


----------



## IByte (Aug 5, 2012)

And here I thought superheroes were supposed to keep their identities secret Frequency lol.  My name is Malik and I'm a strong nerd, or am I a jock that can read??


----------



## kharp (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm Krisha.


----------



## invisible (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm Federico. Nice to meet y'all.


----------



## Heitz (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm Rich.  In name only, unfortunately not in financial status.


----------



## Tony S (Aug 7, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## 412 Burgh (Aug 7, 2012)

Zach
Had plenty of nicknames throughout school from kicker, soccer kid, to my last name. I prefer Zach but Burgh works too because I love my city. Nice to formally meet you all!


----------



## jdsfighter (Aug 7, 2012)

Mine is pretty simple. My name is J.D.


----------



## kamelean (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm Brink. I look like this:




Me by kamelean, on Flickr

Taken with a Yashica 120 film camera using 35mm.


----------

